# [ficheros]Recuperar ficheros borrados(cerrado)

## focahclero

Hola, me acaba de pasar un pequeño percance con Kmail  :Sad: 

Resumiendo es que he perdido (las ha borrado kmail, sí kamail aunque parezca extraño) unas carpetas con mensajes, y lógicamente no están en la papelera ni similares...

¿Hay alguna forma de recuperar los archivos borrados de uns sistema de ficheros?

Por cierto, utilizo ext3 en esa partición.

Muchas gracias y saludos.

----------

## ..sR. aDiKtO..

Hay varios programas que hacen eso, por ejemplo Midnight Commander (mc), que tiene una interface muy amigable, y lo puedes ejecutar con la particion montada donde estaba el archivo que borraste.

Otra forma, es sin montar la particion afectada, necesitas iniciar el ordenador con un live-cd o una micro distribucion o desde otro linux en otra particion, y una vez dentro ejecutar:

```
debugfs /dev/hdXY
```

Cambiando X por tu disco duro, y Y por la particion.

Una vez dentro del debug, ejecuta lsdel que te muestra una lista de los nodos-i borrados. Suponiendo que quieres recuperar el archivo con el nodo-i 31173, se haria de la siguiente forma:

```
debugfs:  dump -p <31173> /tmp/salvado
```

Donde /tmp es el sitio donde quieres guardar el archivo, y salvado el nombre.

y despues:

```
debugfs:  quit
```

Para salir.

SALU2

----------

## focahclero

Lo he probado pero por desgracia no funciona, leyendo la documentación indica que se puede utilizar con ext2, pero no con ext3.

Buscando por google y demás parece que está bastante negro lo de recuperar ficheros borrados en ext3...

De momento he tirado de la copia de seguridad (incompleta, por desgracia  :Sad:  , pero al menos no demasiado)

En cualquier caso, muchas gracias, ..sR. aDiKtO..

----------

## kabutor

yo lei algo al respecto, en una petada mia previa, y efectivamente no se puede recuperar nada del ext3, de hecho uno de los creadores decia que no se podia.

Habia sin embargo una solucion haciendo grep (pero no se como se hace. y de hecho me parece que es un tiro a lo loco).. buscando por google me sale el ext3 faq:

 *Quote:*   

> Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition?
> 
> Actually, you can't! This is what one of the developers, Andreas Dilger, said about it:
> 
> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas
> ...

 

----------

## focahclero

Pues sí , kabutor, ya me había hecho a esa idea (aunque se agradece el interés)

La lástima es que en un entorno doméstico es difícil hacer copias de seguridad todos los días  :Sad: 

----------

## psm1984

quiza con el grep se refiera a algo como:

cat /dev/hdx | grep "texto a buscar"

----------

## fedekapo

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> quiza con el grep se refiera a algo como:
> 
> cat /dev/hdx | grep "texto a buscar"

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## kabutor

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Le decis que busque en una partición!!! Eso implicaría recorrer 4/6/60/100 GB JEJEJEJE. ¡Qué locura!

¿No hay alguna forma de hacerlo "bien"?

¿y para reiserfs/reiser4?

¿/lost+found para que sirve?

Hasta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

